# The new Keen cycling shoes



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm going to have to buy a pair of these! They're SPD pedal ready and look stylish enough to wear to the grocery store. 

http://www.keenfootwear.com/product/ss10/shoes/women/pedal/presidio pedal/black



.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

we sold the sandles (keen) at our shop last year. Lots of people liked them for around town riding and bike path riding. Much more popular than I expected and the quality seems very good.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

My wife and I love Keen shoes. I think she has owned at least 6 or 7 pairs. I'm on my second.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Those are cute! I could easily get away with not hauling another pair of shoes to work with those, if I didn't have any meetings I had to actually dress up for. Certainly a go on jeans day!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Our local shop just got these in about a week ago, along with the cruisers (not spd) and sandals. The Presidio/Austin/Cruiser fit just like you'd expect Keens to. The old commuter shoe and sandal from last year use a Shimano sole and are much more narrow without a wide toe box. The new shoes are great and have been extremely popular.


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

That feature on the site (I was looking at the mens version) is so great where you can view with a pair of jeans!


----------

